# votive Wick



## Chef Isaac (Jul 26, 2004)

I just made a batch of votives the other day using the pre tabbed wicks. Cant remember what size they were but the lady said "here... these are the wicks for the votives". So I used them and I took one home. Nice clam for a little while and now the flame has dimmed down and barely flaiming now. I think it burned too fast. is this right? 

What type of wick is used for votives?


----------



## Ravenseye (Apr 2, 2006)

I don't have an answer Chef, but I have the same problem. Or maybe the same problem. My wicks kind of "gutter" out. It's almost like I need a bigger week to consume more wax with less pooling. Hoping for an answer here since the last batch of votives are going back in the melting pot.


----------



## honeyshack (Jan 6, 2008)

Wrong wick. 
Beeswax needs a bigger wick than a parrafin candle
Try a #1 or #2 wick. Squarre braided, tab them your self and prime the wick before using.
Each batch of beeswax is different. Mostly for me the #2 works. But in your area maybe one or two.

Make sure it is not 1/0 or 2/0

Tammy


----------



## janvanhamont (Mar 10, 2004)

Chief,
Anything you buy in local crafts stores is sized for parafine candles. Even most of the wick you buy from the bee supply houses is sized for parafine candles. For pure wax candles you will need a much larger wick. Trial and error is the recommended method of finding the right size. Also there are no standards in sizing wicking. Each manufacturer use his own sizing. Furthermore there is a large difference in quality of wick. Bee Services of Terrell Texas ([email protected] .net) sells a W05 wick for its votive #773, the diameter of this votive is 1.57 (this votive comes in a can). Hower for a votive in a glass holder #850 with a diameter of 1.38 he reommends a W07 (which is a larger wick).
Janvanhamont


----------



## Chef Isaac (Jul 26, 2004)

So if I tab them with my soon to be new wick size, do i have to dip it in hte wax before threading it through the finished votive? I used the votive molds and also used to votive pins that come with it.


----------



## honeyshack (Jan 6, 2008)

I take a however much wick that i think i will need and let it sit in the wax for at tleast 5 minutes. Then take it out to dry. When i need the wick, i thread the tab on it and then thread the candle.


----------



## beekeeper_sd (Oct 30, 2008)

I would use a #2 square braided wick. You can get custom wick tabs coated with beeswax from www.candlewic.com They cutom cut them to any size so measure your votive first. Very reasonably priced and very good wicks.


----------

